# averia tv loewe



## borjafelipe (Sep 6, 2005)

Hola, por favor alguien ha tenido el siguiente problema ¿
TV LOEWE mod. xelos, le he cambiado el transistor de lineas y despues de esto hace efecto cojin. Si alguien puede ayudarme le doy las gracias por adelantado.


----------



## negro el 11 (Sep 14, 2005)

Seguro tenes una distorsión de amplitud en la señal ,cambia el condensador cerámico que esta entre colector y masa, y los electrolíticos del +B, y driver.


----------



## borjafelipe (Sep 18, 2005)

negro el 11 dijo:
			
		

> Seguro tenes una distorsión de amplitud en la señal ,cambia el condensador cerámico que esta entre colector y masa, y los electrolíticos del +B, y driver.


gracias por contestar, al final encontre la averiay era una resistencia de alimentacion del circuito de correcciones que estaba debajo de la bobina de correcciones y no la veia por no tener esquema, hasta otra.


----------

